# Change we can believe in



## User1001

Anyone that is familiar with the presidential candidates for the American election in 2008 knows that this is a phrase used by the Obama campaign. If you could submit the translation and the name of the language, that would be excellent. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Conchita57

In Spanish it would be (literally):

_Un cambio en el que todos podemos creer._


----------



## mrobles61

Conchita57 said:


> In Spanish it would be (literally):
> 
> _Un cambio en el que todos podemos creer._



I think "todos" should be taken out the translation.


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *verandering waarin we kunnen(/mogen) geloven*


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: שינוי שאנו יכולים להאמין בו (_shinuy sheanu yecholim leha'amin bo_).


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _Mudança em que podemos acreditar_.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *İnanabileceğimiz değişim.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: تغيير بإمكاننا الإيمان به (_taghyiir bi'imkaanina 'l-iimaanu bihi_)


----------



## Quelle

German:
Ein Wechsel, an den wir glauben können


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Outsider said:


> Portuguese: _Mudança em que podemos acreditar_.




Well, I think that as propaganda we would use it in a different way... perhaps something as "Mudança - nela podemos acreditar/crer" or "Mudança, nisso podemos acreditar", but it is only a suggestion.  

Até.:


ps: tspier2, you should ask for Clinton´s (and Even McCain´s) translation too, so that the topic would not be that biased


----------



## Outsider

Tagarela said:


> Well, I think that as propaganda we would use it in a different way... perhaps something as "Mudança - nela podemos acreditar/crer" or "Mudança, nisso podemos acreditar", but it is only a suggestion.


But I think the meaning of the original sentence is that _Obama's candidacy_ is the "change we can believe in." Your suggestions mean something else...


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Outsider, well, but as I see it, the Obama´s candidacy brings a change if he is elected - so that, it is brings something else. For me it is like: his candidacy itself is a little change that will become completly if he is elected. 

How do you, all, see it?

Good bye.:


----------



## Outsider

Sorry, but I wasn't able to follow your reasoning. Do you mind rephrasing it in Portuguese?


----------



## User1001

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think that as propaganda we would use it in a different way... perhaps something as "Mudança - nela podemos acreditar/crer" or "Mudança, nisso podemos acreditar", but it is only a suggestion.
> 
> Até.:
> 
> 
> ps: tspier2, you should ask for Clinton´s (and Even McCain´s) translation too, so that the topic would not be that biased



Nah - separate threads can be made for their statements. Threads don't have to be non-partisan.


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Tspier2, I know, I was only kidding.

Outsider, a candidatura em si não é nenhuma grande mudança, a mudança, a meu ver, virá quando ele for eleito, durante o governo dele. Ou seja, as pessoas acreditam nessa mudança e por isso votam nele a fim de que ela ocorra.  
A sua tradução transmite a idéia, mas eu acho que em termos de impacto, de ficar na cabeça das pessoas, soar bem e tudo o mais, ela não é tão eficiente. De todo modo, é apenas uma opinião pessoal.


Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Acho que entendo o seu ponto de vista, mas nesse caso não ficaria mais claro se fosse «Mudança -- nesta/nessa podemos acreditar», ou algo do género?


----------



## Nanon

Tagarela said:


> ...em termos de impacto, de ficar na cabeça das pessoas, soar bem e tudo o mais, ela não é tão eficiente...


 
Tagarela e Out, eu tenho o mesmo problema com a versão francesa... mas fazer o que? 
I have more or less the same problem as in Portuguese:

French: Un changement dans lequel on peut croire

This is a litteral rendering, but it sounds somehow "dilute" and weaker than the original, at least to my ears. Too many words, but how can we avoid them? We would need to construct the sentence in a different way to have a similar degree of impact. Or drop the verb "can" and just keep "believe".
Ahem... any French-speaking politician around?!


----------



## Outsider

I agree, Nanon, all the Portuguese translations we've thought of so far are a bit unwieldy compared to the original.
Even so, I won't be surprised if one of our political parties borrows this slogan for the next elections around here.


----------



## Tagarela

Salut,

Nanon, I do not speak French, but I agree with you that dropping the 'believe' it would be better - in Portuguese it would be much more effective. 

Outsider, então, usando a sua sugestão e tirando o 'acreditar', teriamos um bom mote "Mudança - nesta [nós] acreditamos!" ou "Mudança - nela [nós] acreditamos!".

Now I am wondering how would be our President (already relected) phrase "Deixa o homem trabalhar" in English it is something like 'Let the man work' or 'Let the man do his job'. 

Nanon, was it Sarkozy who used something like 'Avec le France'? 

Au revoir.:


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Italian:*
Il cambiamento nel quale possiamo credere
(literal)


----------



## Nanon

Tagarela said:


> Nanon, was it Sarkozy who used something like 'Avec la France'?



His actual sentence was "Ensemble, tout devient possible", i.e. "Together, everything becomes possible". The translation is also weaker than the original, sorry!


----------



## Orreaga

This "change" is not Obama's _candidacy _as some have said, but his _platform_.  His platform proposes to change the status quo, it implies that his opponents offer nothing really new and are entrenched in the usual politics of Washington. This is the change he wants people to believe in. Does this influence some of the suggested translations?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Obama's Spanish slogan is "Sí se puede". While it isn't exactly a translation of the above, it seems to be what he's using to rally Latinos.


----------



## Outsider

There's already another thread for the phrase 'Yes, We Can'.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Změna, ve kterou můžeme věřit.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _el canvi en què podem creure_


----------



## ilocas2

Serbian:

promena u koju možemo da verujemo


----------

